# Yo Canadians re: Daytime Running Lights



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Can I convert my car simply and have DRL? I have seen DLR's on the b13 of course and I'm wondering if it's a simple matter of plugging in a module or something.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Canadian DRL*

Looking at the shop manual I can tell you it is alittle bit different
wiring and would require a daytime light control unit modual and 
a daytime light relay. just drive with your lights on,same difference
except you'll look more prestegious since all your lights will be on.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I just assumed all B13's have DRL's. I have a 95 model so I guess it has the last of the technology used...except airbags and ABS...but hey, base model car.
I did YDC (Young Drivers of Canada) and they say to have your lights on at all times which will reduce accidents by 20%. This may seem like crock but I've hear the same thing on a US TV network channel commercial that driving with lights on at all times reduces accidents up to 30%. Also, with your head lights on, your tail lights will also be on which is good. I agree with this as it's often harder to judge if an oncoming/turning car is moving, especially while it's raining and they have their lights off. I always drive with my lights on and my stock 7 year old HB2/9003/H4 bulbs have not blown out yet.

Greg


----------

